# Como reparto dos bafles chicos en un salon grande?



## Blacho (Jul 16, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro.. les quiero hacer una pregunta... tengo dos bafles chiquitos de unos 45 watts por canal, cada caja tiene 2 woofer de 8 pulgadas y despues aparte de esas dos cajas tengo una caja con tres cornetas chiquitas y un tweeter domo, y nos vamos a juntar con unos amigos para divertirnos un rato.. el tema es este, el salon nos lo prestaron pero sin el equipo de sonido.. es un salon grande, pero no vamos a alquilar un sistema de audio sofisticado para solo divertirnos un rato.. entonces queremos llevar estos dos bafles mas la caja de drivers para ver que podemos lograr... yo se que no va a lograr mucho porque son de chiquita potencia pero aunq no lo crean consigo un buen spl... ahora mi pregunta es como los ubico... y si es mejor ponerlos arriba para que suenen bien fuerte los medios y agudos o si los pongo abajo sonara igual... necesito una respuesta rapida por favor!! :/ ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 16, 2014)

Sobre una mesa o un poco mas alto... 1.5m del suelo ideal.

En la región media/alta es donde tenemos mas sensibilidad en el oído. Ponerlos en el suelo no sería lo adecuado.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Blacho (Jul 16, 2014)

:O perfecto.. entonces los pongo arriba... y la caja de drivers lo mas alta posible no?


----------



## detrakx (Ago 26, 2014)

Tal cual te dijo taca, 1.5m es una buena altura promedio. Siempre apuntar al publico, nunca a las  (paredes,suelo o techo) innecesariamente.


----------

